# Low grade heart murmur.



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I just got off the phone with my Dad and he had some bad news to share with me.

Beau, my 12 year old GSD, was at the vet today getting an ultrasound done because the vet believes she has a low grade heart murmur. He said it was a Grade 1 and that she didn't require any medication at this point but that he wanted to keep an eye on it and will have to go in for a check-up monthly.

I guess she was panting and not her usual self, which is why my Dad brought her into the vet. Ended up not being anything and she is fine now (besides the murmur) but when the vet was doing the exam noticed something with her heart. This resulted in the ultrasound being done.

Has anyone had any experience with a murmur in an older dog? What was your course of action? We trust this vet with our own lives and believe he is one of the best out there in the feild so I trust his judgment and opinion, but I would still like to hear from others with similar experience.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My terrier was diagnosed with a mild heart murmur when he was older. I don't actually remember at what age he was diagnosed, I want to say he was 11 years old? 
The murmur did not cause him any problems or slow him down or anything. My vet even said it was fine to keep biking with him as long as I kept things at his pace (which was pretty quick, being a terrier) and kept an eye on him. Actually when he was first diagnosed (by a different vet who I did not like as much) the vet I was going to at the time didn't even give me any info. He was in for an exam and they listened to his heart and said matter-of-factly he had a murmur and that was all, nothing else was said about it.
He did not have any further testing because his bloodwork and everything was normal. The heart murmur never affected him negatively, even when he was put under anesthesia it never caused a problem. Everything was fine until he was 14 and was diagnosed with lung cancer. Because of the heart murmur they said he was not a good candidate for chemotherapy because it is hard on the heart. While they were doing an ultrasound of his lungs they took a look at his heart as well and said it was still a mild murmur but chemo would not be recommended.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to read this, prayers are being sent your way, I know nothing about this, but with prayers everything will be ok


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Our vet only did an ultrasound because my Dad asked for it to be done. They also did some bloodwork and everything came back normal.

The vet wasn't too concerned about it and said that she was in great shape for her age and that a murmur like hers shouldn't affect her in her daily life.

She isn't as active as she use to be but is still pretty spry for her age. Definitely keeps Stark in his place when we visit. She will be coming up for Christmas so I am excited to see her and evaluate for myself.. haha.. I hate not being there when things like this happen. She is "my" baby even though she is the "family dog". I know my Dad and Grandpa are taking great care of her, but it's not the same.

Thanks again, and please chime in if you have any experience dealing with this.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineMy terrier was diagnosed with a mild heart murmur when he was older. I don't actually remember at what age he was diagnosed, I want to say he was 11 years old?
> The murmur did not cause him any problems or slow him down or anything. My vet even said it was fine to keep biking with him as long as I kept things at his pace (which was pretty quick, being a terrier) and kept an eye on him. Actually when he was first diagnosed (by a different vet who I did not like as much) the vet I was going to at the time didn't even give me any info. He was in for an exam and they listened to his heart and said matter-of-factly he had a murmur and that was all, nothing else was said about it.
> He did not have any further testing because his bloodwork and everything was normal. The heart murmur never affected him negatively, even when he was put under anesthesia it never caused a problem. Everything was fine until he was 14 and was diagnosed with lung cancer. Because of the heart murmur they said he was not a good candidate for chemotherapy because it is hard on the heart. While they were doing an ultrasound of his lungs they took a look at his heart as well and said it was still a mild murmur but chemo would not be recommended.


Thanks so much for your post. It made me feel better.

I am sorry about your little guy, that must of been tough.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know about dogs but I have a grade I and it has never slowed me down and it has never caused me problems. I used to run 1/2 marathons too. Gave that up because of my knees not my heart. 

I think Beau will live to a ripe old age and never have a problem.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, it is reassuring to hear your own personal experiences.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think that a Grade I heart murmur is probably hard to hear? Pretty good vet to catch it. When Indy's was first found, it was a grade 2, and often could not be heard.

They should monitor it regularly, and if the murmur advances, then get a cardiology consult. I think most murmurs advance slowly, as long as the heart stays intact.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, he is an amazing vet. Honestly, he is the best I have seen or heard about. I absolutely love him!

We have been going to him for over 15 years, and he is even pro-raw/holistic. He likes to try holistic approaches first (within reason) and then go on to the hard stuff. 

I actually call his clinic regularly for advice on Stark's and my cats health (he lives 3 hours away from me and Stark is not his client). He helps me out tremendously and will give me advice over the phone. He even called me a few days after I had called when Stark was sick to see how he was!

But anyways, it's nice to hear that she will be able to do her normal things. My Dad said she is fine and acting like her normal goofy self (I guess she pushed all of my Dad's pillows off his bed and then made a "nest" of them on the floor to sleep.. hahahaha) and he will monitor it with the vet.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My Murphy had a heart murmur. Never slowed her down or impacted her life. They found it when she was an older dog. Vet told me not to worry, so I didn't.


----------

